# "Hedgehog" in other languages



## Erik_Julius (Aug 18, 2009)

I have an addition to the translation list for "hedgehog".

"arici" (pron: ah-reetch)is the romanian word for hedgehog 

I am not sure where to send the information, so I am putting it here with the hopes someone can direct it?


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

in french: hérisson


----------



## TheHedgehogGob (Jul 30, 2009)

In spanish  : Erizo


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

sweden = Igelkott 

i love seeing all the differint ones :mrgreen:


----------



## Pickles90 (Jun 18, 2009)

As Gaeilge (in irish) --> gráinneog


----------



## NoOther1 (Jul 10, 2009)

my favorite is in finnish : Siili

sounds like "silly"


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

Pickles90 said:


> As Gaeilge (in irish) --> gráinneog


Nanny Ogg would approve.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

In Croatian it is: *ye'z *pronounced with a heavy y sound like in the word "yours" the "e" sound is like the word bed and "z" sounds like there is an h with it, hard to explain but it sounds quite funny and different!

I'm not Croatian myself but work with a lot of them and they like to make fun of my wierd critters 

Interesting topic!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

in polish - jez (pronounced - ya-z)


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

It's "igel" in German!


----------



## Dansie (Feb 3, 2010)

In Portuguese it's ouriço (the C is pronounced like an S because of the accent) I'm half Brazillian


----------



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

british=edgehog


----------



## Enbay (Feb 15, 2010)

Afrikaans: Egel
Dutch: Zeeegel
German: Igel
Turkish: Kirpi

--Enbay :ugeek:


----------

